# south pacific options



## sailbill (Jan 2, 2003)

my wife and I are considering sailing in the south pacific (tongo or Tahiti) between 1 - 3 months from May - July. Does anyone have any experience sailing in either of the locations? Any charter companies that you would recommend? Places to see or avoid? Any books or magazines that are useful?

thanks for your help 
Bill


----------

